# for the love of god



## spencoh (Jan 15, 2007)

where can i find a sweater just like this











(in black and white)

she got hers from h&m

they dont have them here in nevada, and they dont sell them online

where the hell can i get one?!?!?!


----------



## Sundae (Jan 15, 2007)

check on ebay. they have loads of stuff on there


----------



## spencoh (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_check on ebay. they have loads of stuff on there_

 
tried it


----------



## mistella (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys don't have Forever21 out in Nevada right? Try forever21.com Or maybe Urban Outfitters.. Wet Seal.. I feel like I've seen those kinds of sweaters at those teen-ish shops


----------



## spencoh (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_You guys don't have Forever21 out in Nevada right? Try forever21.com Or maybe Urban Outfitters.. Wet Seal.. I feel like I've seen those kinds of sweaters at those teen-ish shops_

 
wet seal has one and i can NEVER find it at stores
i dont want to buy it online just incase it sucks
ill try forever 21


----------



## Katja (Jan 15, 2007)

*I would suggest the same, either Forever21 or Wetseal.  Good Luck!*


----------



## lara (Jan 15, 2007)

2 balls of wool, one set of knitting needles. It'll take three days and that includes blocking.


----------



## 8th_deadly_sin (Jan 15, 2007)

www.angryyoungandpoor.com
It's in the Uni-Sex sweater section
Probably the most wicked awesome thing ever.
And they are pretty cheap


----------



## spencoh (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *8th_deadly_sin* 

 
_www.angryyoungandpoor.com
It's in the Uni-Sex sweater section
Probably the most wicked awesome thing ever.
And they are pretty cheap_

 
ive seen those there a bunch of times and i dont like the way they look, like how theres only a few stripes
if i seriously cant find the stupid sweater i have thought about just getting one of those


----------



## spencoh (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_2 balls of wool, one set of knitting needles. It'll take three days and that includes blocking._

 
for you to make it? hahah because me knitting a sweater would be a funny sight, id end up making it with 3 arms


----------

